# updated the site...



## THORHAMMER (Oct 2, 2006)

Im still adding things right and left, and some of the slideshow code may be weird, but for the most part its a good start I think, hey we have to start somewhere right ??? Otherwise Id never be done with it enough to even advertise anywhere cause im too picky to ever ever be happy with it....

I plan on eventually having enough tear sheets to do away with many of the galleries and just have sheets, and the weddings / landscape galleries...

Im not a programmer/coder/designer so its hard for me to sit down and do this stuff... lol


http://www.uniqimage.com/

thanks for looking...


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 11, 2006)

wow 38 views and nothing... 

I am just wanting some constructive feedback, anything that realllly bugs you 

or anything that you reallly like.... 

if not, then no big deal.....


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 11, 2006)

I checked out your website and it looks good.  Its easy to navigate.


----------

